# Earthquake



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

We just had a real shaker of an earthquake here in Acapulco. Anybody else feel it?


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes! Everything was moving here in Mexico City, and our two alarms were ringing wildly. We had to stand out in the rain for about 10 mins. Hope everybody's all right.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

USGS is reporting it as a 7.0, and pretty much right on top of Acapulco. Less than 10km NE of the intersection of 200D and 95D. Plus 3 aftershocks in the 4.0-5.0 range. Might be a long night for you.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

eastwind said:


> USGS is reporting it as a 7.0, and pretty much right on top of Acapulco. Less than 10km NE of the intersection of 200D and 95D. Plus 3 aftershocks in the 4.0-5.0 range. Might be a long night for you.


My cats and I are fine. The electricity was restored quickly. We slept inside even though there were a few more mild aftershocks. It was a scary experience.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rammstein said:


> My cats and I are fine. The electricity was restored quickly. We slept inside even though there were a few more mild aftershocks. It was a scary experience.


That's good news. In my barrio in Mexico City, there was some shaking for about 20 seconds, but nothing like what happened here 4 years ago. My "feo pero fuerte" building must have been built on a solid bit of the ancient lake bed. It even came through the 1985 horror with minor damage. The longer you stay here, the more you will get learn to deal calmly with these seismic events.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Felt it here in Tlaxcala. First I wonder why my bed seems to be shaking; then I stand up and wonder why I feel dizzy; then the neighbors are shouting at me from the street, and I’m like oh, I get it!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Felt it here in Tlaxcala. First I wonder why my bed seems to be shaking; then I stand up and wonder why I feel dizzy; then the neighbors are shouting at me from the street, and I’m like oh, I get it!


Are you new to this earthquake business?  Anyway, think of yesterday's episode as a trial run for the next BIG ONE!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Pretty new. Didn’t feel 2017 in Querétaro (although many there did). Felt two medium-sized quakes in San Francisco many years ago.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Lightning and Earthquake


----------

